# Largest 1 color Gang sheet available



## Guam_Guy (Feb 9, 2008)

Wondering who has the largest available 1 color Gang Sheet available. Looking to do a small run of shirts for a local group.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Check my sheet

https://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?p=457707


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Wildside can be deleted.


----------

